# Plexiglass For Door



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My dog, Cricket, shredded the screen on our biggest door last year when we were in Wyoming, so we replaced the screen and put up one of those grills. The problem is that the other door is much narrower and there is not a grill made for it. So yesterday I bought plexiglass and will attach it with velcro. 
BTW- those grilles are available at Lowe's. They had a ton of them in the plexiglass dept., just like the ones you order from RV magazines.

Now I am trying to figure a way to keep Penny and Cricket in the bedroom area when I need them to not be under foot. Baby gates are not made small enough for the doorway. Any suggestions?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

So do you need a grill for the door or for Cricket?

If you need a grill for Cricket I think I can help.

















(Sorry, I couldn't resist)
Brad


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

bradnjess said:


> So do you need a grill for the door or for Cricket?
> 
> If you need a grill for Cricket I think I can help.
> 
> ...


Too funny!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

That's funny! but, uh, Cricket says you better not come around while she can still bite!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nay you don't need a screen or plexiglass, what you need is a 240v training collar! I know that little killer and nothing else is going to hold him back

















... you can also try turning the screen up and down to mount it vs. sideways.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Nay you don't need a screen or plexiglass, what you need is a 240v training collar! I know that little killer and nothing else is going to hold him back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GASP!







But I do know some people I'd use a shock collar on!







. The screen is simply to wide up and down and side to side for the bedroom door on the trailer. Not sure the reasoning behind doors of different widths on the trailer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

T, I saw a door grate last summer that's actually adjustable (from VERY narrow to much wider than we'd ever need). I honestly don't remember where I saw it .. but keep looking on line. I'll do some hunting, too....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I became tired of replacing the screen in the door a few years back. When our lab decided it was time to go out, the screen was no match. I thought about going with the Plexiglas option but we didn't want to loose any of the air movement. I added one of these --> Door Grill a few years back and it did the trick. I even went so far as to remove the screen door repair kit that I had assembled from the trailer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> T, I saw a door grate last summer that's actually adjustable (from VERY narrow to much wider than we'd ever need). I honestly don't remember where I saw it .. but keep looking on line. I'll do some hunting, too....


cool! it's what I need and soon!







I knew you were my friend for a reason!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I became tired of replacing the screen in the door a few years back. When our lab decided it was time to go out, the screen was no match. I thought about going with the Plexiglas option but we didn't want to loose any of the air movement. I added one of these --> Door Grill a few years back and it did the trick. I even went so far as to remove the screen door repair kit that I had assembled from the trailer.


that is what I have done to my widest door but with a very tight design so that small Daschund pasw can't get through and tear the screen. The problem is the other entry door, it's much narrower and the grilles aren't made that small, at least from what I have found.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I became tired of replacing the screen in the door a few years back. When our lab decided it was time to go out, the screen was no match. I thought about going with the Plexiglas option but we didn't want to loose any of the air movement. I added one of these --> Door Grill a few years back and it did the trick. I even went so far as to remove the screen door repair kit that I had assembled from the trailer.


exact ones we used on our trailer, works great, no more claw marks in the screen.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

This is the one we put on the big door, it couldn't have the bigger open design or Cricket would get her paws thru it.She hasn't gone with us since we put it on last year so she may scratch through the screen on the sides. She'll have to answer to Rick ! Penny will be going with us for the first time in a couple of weeks, she's so mellow that I can't imagine her doing anything. Give her a tree and squirrel in it and she's happy for hours, actually all day!


----------

